# Wer kennt diese Pflanze



## GabiundBernd (21. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe diese Pflanze im Garten seit ca. 2-3 Jahren, einfach vergessen als Unkraut zu entfernen. Sie wächst und wächst und dieses Jahr blüht sie, wer weiß was das ist... danke ...


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2015)

Ich kann es auf dem Handy nur schlecht erkennen,  würde aber behaupten, dass sieht aus wie eine Taub Nessel. 

LG René


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Apr. 2015)

Oder Schwarznessel. Da gibt es jeweils verschiedene Arten.


----------



## GabiundBernd (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, danke für die Tips. Es ist nur komisch, die Pflanze steht bestimmt schon 2-3 Jahre, ist jetzt richtig groß geworden und fängt an zu blühn...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2015)

Hi Gabi,

Silberblatt/Judassilberling (Lunaria annua)

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Apr. 2015)

Die Schwarznessel ziehe ich hiermit zurück, die kann jetzt noch gar nicht blühen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Apr. 2015)

Hi,
na klar, das sind die Blüten vom Silberling, auch Mondviole genannt. Wenn Du sie stehen läßt, kannst Du im Herbst die Fruchtstände alsTrockenblumen verwenden.
Schade, hab meinen Strauß gerade entsorgt, sonst hätte ich mal ein Bild reingestellt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

